# Stihl chainsaw will not run



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

I am working on a Stihl 29 chainsaw. The chainsaw has not been run for a year.The only way it will run is to spray 2 cycle gas into plughole. I have disasembled carb. & cleaned it & fuel filter. How do I get the black fuel line out to check for holes / breaks? Is this original black gas line better than
the clear gas lines ? The saw looks like new .
Any help will be appreciated .

Thanks , willie


----------



## luckyvision (May 24, 2007)

first, make sure the carb is reassembled with the gaskets in the correct order, this is a common mistake. 

as long as it seals well, you can use any off the shelf small diameter fuel line. they are all now made to withstand todays common additives & ethanol. if you have a molded fuel line, see your local Stihl dealer, he can order you a new ons for about nine bucks.

in some cases these carbs will have one or 2 internal check valves that can be stuck or dammaged. They have mylar diaphrams & carb cleaner will damage them, carb dip will destroy them. use only brake or electronics cleaner on these carbs. the check valves are integral & not servicable parts


----------

